# Parkerizing In Ohio??



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone know who does Parkerizing in Ohio??
I have a few Garand receivers I would like to get refinished


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Black River gunsmith Jimmy Balough in Grafton does. 
He does great work. Loves Garands on top of it. 
440-667-2146 cell / 440-458-5396 shop


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Thank you...


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Tim Forman/Gewehr Werks Tipp City Ohio
937-667-4605
http://www.gewehrwerks.com/ 
Have had Tim do a couple of projects for me. Good guy and well respected in the AK,H&K, 1919 communities as well as most milsup weapons.


----------

